# lamp server einige fragen



## Lukas Poffet (29. Februar 2012)

moin moin

ich hab einen lamp server am laufen und stell einfach mal ein paar fragen in die runde da mir google nicht weiterhelfen will.

mein intranet ist momentan mit der ip adresse /intranet erreichbar. das alte intranet welches über IIS läuft jedoch nur mit intranet. wie bring ich den apache dazu auch das neue intranet zu öffen wenn ich intranet eintippe?

host datei bearbeiten? hab ich auch schon rumprobiert, bringt nix.

dann die andere frage. ich hab jetzt durch den einen linux server ein heterogenes netzwerk möchte aber auf dem linux server ebenfalls ein netzlaufwerk erstellen welches dann von den windoof clients ersichtlich ist. /etc/fstab?

gruss
luke


----------



## deepthroat (29. Februar 2012)

Hi.

Bitte halte dich an die Netiquette, insbesonder Punkt 15 "Groß-/Kleinschreibung". Danke!


Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> mein intranet ist momentan mit der ip adresse /intranet erreichbar. das alte intranet welches über IIS läuft jedoch nur mit intranet. wie bring ich den apache dazu auch das neue intranet zu öffen wenn ich intranet eintippe?


Also ich weiß nicht was du damit meinst.

Was tippst du wo ein?

Was hast du eingestellt?

Meinst du DNS?

Virtual Hosts?


Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> dann die andere frage. ich hab jetzt durch den einen linux server ein heterogenes netzwerk möchte aber auf dem linux server ebenfalls ein netzlaufwerk erstellen welches dann von den windoof clients ersichtlich ist.


Für CIFS mußt du Samba installieren und einrichten.

Gruß


----------



## Lukas Poffet (29. Februar 2012)

Ich tipp im Browser intranet ein und es erscheint mein altes intranet. Dieses läuft auf einem Windows Server per IIS.

Dieses nehm ich jedoch vom Netz weil ich ein neues gebastelt hab und dieses läuft über den Apache welcher wiederum auf einem Linux Server installiert ist.

Wenn ich jetzt im Browser 192.168.2.99/intranet eingebe kommt auch das neue intranet. Da ich dies den Usern jedoch nicht zutrauen möchte, dass sie das jedesmal eingeben müssen, möchte ich das auch das neue intranet im Browser per "intranet" erreichbar ist.

Jetzt hab ich keine Ahnung welcher Dienst das regelt, der DNS wohl kaum der befindet sich auf dem Domänencontroller, der LAMP Server ist zwar in der Domäne drin läuft aber eigenständig.

Bei den host Dateien komm ich auch nicht weiter.

Den Samba werd ich mal testen danke


----------



## deepthroat (29. Februar 2012)

Bearbeite deinen Beitrag erstmal bzgl. der Netiquette.

\edit: Danke, viel besser. 


Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> Ich tipp im Browser intranet ein und es erscheint mein altes intranet. Dieses läuft auf einem Windows Server per IIS.


Unter welchem OS hast du das denn getestet?

Unter Windows wird auch NetBIOS zur Namensauflösung verwendet. Vermutlich ist der NetBIOS Name des IIS Servers einfach "intranet".


Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich jetzt im Browser 192.168.2.99/intranet eingebe kommt auch das neue intranet.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich keine Ahnung welcher Dienst das regelt, der DNS wohl kaum der befindet sich auf dem Domänencontroller


Natürlich regelt der DNS die Namensauflösung. Neben WINS für NetBIOS falls du das verwendest.


Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> Bei den host Dateien komm ich auch nicht weiter.


Wieso? Was hast du denn eingetragen?

Dir ist schon klar, das die hosts Datei nur auf dem lokalen Rechner funktioniert?

Gruß


----------



## Lukas Poffet (29. Februar 2012)

Muss ich also auf dem DC bei den DNS Einstellungen statt die IP Adresse anzugeben "intranet" eingeben?

In der hosts Datei habe ich die standard Einstellungen drin:

127.0.0.1 localhost.blub.local localhost
192.168.2.99 intranet.example.com intranet

Testen tu ich auf meine W7 Kiste.


----------



## deepthroat (29. Februar 2012)

Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> Muss ich also auf dem DC bei den DNS Einstellungen statt die IP Adresse anzugeben "intranet" eingeben?


Nein, _statt_ IP Adresse kann nicht funktionieren. Du mußt einfach für die IP Adresse den Namen "intranet" einstellen.


Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> In der hosts Datei habe ich die standard Einstellungen drin:
> 
> 127.0.0.1 localhost.blub.local localhost
> 192.168.2.99 intranet.example.com intranet


Und was zeigt dann dein Browser?

Er müßte versuchen auf die Adresse http://intranet/ sprich http://192.168.2.99/ zuzugreifen.

Gruß


----------



## Lukas Poffet (29. Februar 2012)

Hmm jetzt versteh ich dann nur noch Bahnhof.
Also ich hab nun einen Pointer erstellt "intranet" der zeigt auf die Adresse 192.168.2.99 soweit so gut.

Wenn ich dann intranet im Browser eingebe dann kommt Index of... und ich muss selbst auf den Link intranet klicken. Und im Link Fenster steht dann intranet/intranet. Das kanns ja auch nicht sein.

Ich hab den pointer wieder gelöscht und jetzt geht gar nix mehr^^ das alte intranet geht auch nicht mehr


----------



## deepthroat (29. Februar 2012)

Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> Also ich hab nun einen Pointer erstellt "intranet" der zeigt auf die Adresse 192.168.2.99 soweit so gut.
> 
> Wenn ich dann intranet im Browser eingebe dann kommt Index of... und ich muss selbst auf den Link intranet klicken.


Das ist doch wunderbar. Jetzt mußt du nur noch den Apachen konfigurieren so dass der Document Root dein intranet Verzeichnis ist.

Gruß

PS: Die Terminologie die du verwendest ist wirklich haarsträubend. "Pointer"? "intranet"? (wenn du eigentlich einen Hostnamen meinst, oder auch eine Webseite, was für dich irgendwie das gleiche ist...)


----------



## Lukas Poffet (29. Februar 2012)

hallo

Stimmen meine Fachausdrücke nicht? Ein DNS Eintrag ist doch ein Pointer (ptr) und das intranet naja das ist halt einfach das intranet^^ Oder Hostnamen wie auch immer... kann ja auch blubb heissen das ganze. Nennen wir es blubb.

Was soll ich nun am apache ändern? die httpd.conf?


----------



## deepthroat (29. Februar 2012)

Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> Was soll ich nun am apache ändern? die httpd.conf?


Ja, die httpd.conf.

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#documentroot

Gruß


----------



## Lukas Poffet (1. März 2012)

Ja gut an dieser Datei bin ich schon lange am rumhirnen. Die ist ja standardmässig leer... was muss ich denn da eintragen?
Werd aus der apache Anleitung nicht schlau.


----------



## deepthroat (1. März 2012)

Andersherum, was hast du denn eingetragen? Irgendwas mußt du ja konfiguriert haben? Was hast du denn installiert?

Dann schau in die anderen Konfigurationsdateien. Normalerweise unter /etc/apache2/ usw.

Gruß


----------



## threadi (1. März 2012)

Welche Konfigurationsdateien von Apache genutzt werden, ist bei Linux-Distributionen von der Distribution abhängig. Bei RedHat/Fedora gibt es imho immer eine volle httpd.conf, bei anderen wieder eine apache.conf. Die richtige zentrale Konfigurations-Datei erkennt man eigentlich an der ausführlichen Dokumentation in dieser, allein die ersten Zeilen sollten schon ausreichen um zu erkennen welche die richtige ist. Bei einer Windows-Installation (z.B. per XAMPP) ist das nicht viel anders.


----------



## Lukas Poffet (1. März 2012)

Genau, die apache2.conf ist randvoll. Nur dort habe ich bisher nichts dran verändert. Allgemein nicht bei allen conf Dateien im Apache Verzeichnis.

Installiert hab ich Ubuntu 11.00 Server ohne GUI. Die verschiedenen Elemente eines LAMP Server hab ich manuell installiert, Apache, PHP... usw.

Ich hab dem Server eine statische IP Adresse zugewiesen mit DNS usw das war dann aber auch schon alles. Am apache selbst, wie gesagt, hab ich noch nichts gemacht weil ich davon keine ahnung habe.


----------



## threadi (1. März 2012)

Wenn ich das richtige verstehe hast Du bisher einen IIS (also Windows-Server) auf dem die Webseite per Eingabe von

http://IP-Adresse/intranet

innerhalb des Intranets erreichbar ist.

Für den neuen Apache-Webserver musst Du diesbezüglich eigentlich nicht mehr viel machen. Du hast ja Apache schon installiert? Dann solltest Du beim Aufruf der IP des Servers auch schon die Apache-Startseite sehen.

http://IP-Adresse

Wenn Du jetzt unbedingt noch das /intranet dahinter haben willst, brauchst Du nur den DocumentRoot des Apache raussuchen (steht in apache2.conf imho) und dort ein Unterverzeichnis "intranet" erstellen.

Und zu deiner zweiten Frage vom Anfang:


> ich hab jetzt durch den einen linux server ein heterogenes netzwerk möchte aber auf dem linux server ebenfalls ein netzlaufwerk erstellen welches dann von den windoof clients ersichtlich ist. /etc/fstab?



Stichwort Samba oder smb sollte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## oneof6 (1. März 2012)

Hi Lukas,

gegen "keine Ahnung" kann man was machen . Wenn Du Dir das hier durchgelesen hast, solltest du einigermaßen zurecht kommen. Stichwort "DocumentRoot" ist auch gut erklärt:

Apache Config Galileo

Gruß,
OneOf6


----------



## Lukas Poffet (2. März 2012)

danke für die Tipps, ich werd mich nochmals informieren über dieses DocumentRoot. Dat muss doch gehen ^^

Soooo ich les schon die längste Zeit den ganzen klumpatsch über dieses DocumentRoot, dabei verwende ich die Apache Dokumentation und das PHP Forum.

Voreinstellung:	DocumentRoot /usr/local/apache/htdocs

Also ab /usr/local gehts bei mir nicht mehr weiter. Muss ich das Verzeichnis und die Datei selbst anlegen? Und was kommt dann dort rein?

Und was ist eigentlich dieses DocumentRoot? Ein Verzeichnis? Ich finde das bei mir nirgends... warum ist das so unverständlich aufgebaut? Es ist ja schon toll unter Linux mit den ganzen conf Dateien usw. ich arbeite viel lieber unter Linux als auf einem Windows Server, aber gewisse Sachen... ne also da komm ich einfach nicht weiter.

Ich will doch bloss das statt der IP Adresse ein Name angezeigt wird 



oneof6 hat gesagt.:


> Hi Lukas,
> 
> gegen "keine Ahnung" kann man was machen . Wenn Du Dir das hier durchgelesen hast, solltest du einigermaßen zurecht kommen. Stichwort "DocumentRoot" ist auch gut erklärt:
> 
> ...



sorry ich habe deinen Link übersehen, bin gerade am Lesen^^ Danke

Hallo

Mein Apache will nicht mehr laufen.

/etc/init.d/apache2 status
Apache2 is NOT running

/etc/init.d/apache2 start

no listening sockets available, shutting down
Unable to open logs
Action `start` failed.
The Apache error log may have more information.

Öh zu früh abgeschickt. Was ich noch sagen wollte ich habe keine anderen Dienste am laufen die auf den Port 80 hören. Das Problem mit dem Apache habe ich seitdem ich den Server abgeschaltet hab über das Wochenende.


----------



## deepthroat (5. März 2012)

Hi.

Hast du das auch als root ausgeführt?

Was ergibt "sudo netstat -tulpen | grep 80"?

Hast du etwas an deiner Apache Konfiguration geändert? Was genau?

Gruß


----------



## Lukas Poffet (5. März 2012)

Hallo

also heute ist nicht mehr gut. Jetzt wurde mein Post nicht gespeichert.
Nun dann halt nochmal.

root = ja

netstat Ausgabe:

udp6       0      0 fe80::212:3fff:fe7a:123 :::*                                108        23318       3336/ntpd

Geändert an der Konfiguration habe ich nichts. Wie gesagt nach dem shutdown geht nichts mehr...


----------



## deepthroat (5. März 2012)

threadi hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich das richtige verstehe hast Du bisher einen IIS (also Windows-Server) auf dem die Webseite per Eingabe von
> 
> http://IP-Adresse/intranet
> 
> innerhalb des Intranets erreichbar ist.


Nein, die Seiten waren unter http://intranet/ erreichbar.


threadi hat gesagt.:


> Für den neuen Apache-Webserver musst Du diesbezüglich eigentlich nicht mehr viel machen. Du hast ja Apache schon installiert? Dann solltest Du beim Aufruf der IP des Servers auch schon die Apache-Startseite sehen.
> 
> http://IP-Adresse
> 
> Wenn Du jetzt unbedingt noch das /intranet dahinter haben willst


Er hat ja schon intranet dahinter, will es aber weghaben.


Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> Voreinstellung:	DocumentRoot /usr/local/apache/htdocs
> 
> Also ab /usr/local gehts bei mir nicht mehr weiter. Muss ich das Verzeichnis und die Datei selbst anlegen? Und was kommt dann dort rein?


Da steht "Voreinstellung". Wer sagt denn, das auf deinem System die Voreinstellung aktiv ist? Finde doch erstmal in *deiner *Apache Konfiguration die aktuelle Einstellung.


threadi hat gesagt.:


> Und was ist eigentlich dieses DocumentRoot? Ein Verzeichnis?


Ja, ein Verzeichnis.

Bzgl. des Startproblems, was ergibt "sudo grep -r Listen /etc/apache2/"?

Gruß


----------



## Lukas Poffet (5. März 2012)

Ah ja gut, bei mir ist alles in /etc/apache2, nur die Log Files finde ich nirgends.

Hier die Ausgabe:

/etc/apache2/ports.conf:Listen 80
/etc/apache2/ports.conf:    Listen 443
/etc/apache2/ports.conf:    Listen 443

das müsste so stimmen...


----------



## deepthroat (5. März 2012)

Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> Ah ja gut, bei mir ist alles in /etc/apache2, nur die Log Files finde ich nirgends.


Die Konfigurationsdateien vom Apache sind (wie vom FHS vorgeschrieben) unterhalb von /etc/. Und wo ist nun der DocumentRoot?

Wo die Logdateien hingeschrieben werden ist auch da konfiguiert.

Du hast wohl die Dateien noch gar nicht angeschaut... 

Was ergibt "sudo apache2ctl start"?

Gruß


----------



## Lukas Poffet (5. März 2012)

Ich versteh das nicht mit dem DocumentRoot... habs aufgegeben :/

Hier die Ausgabe:


Unable to open logs
Action 'start' failed.
The Apache error log may have more information.

Fragt sich nur wo dieses error log gespeichert ist.


----------



## deepthroat (5. März 2012)

Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> Ich versteh das nicht mit dem DocumentRoot... habs aufgegeben :/


Das heißt du bleibst beim IIS?


Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> The Apache error log may have more information.


Dann finde mal raus wo die Logs gespeichert werden und schau nach woran es liegt...

Gruß


----------



## Lukas Poffet (5. März 2012)

Nein ich muss für das neue intranet den Apache verwenden da IIS auf Server  2003 kein PHP unterstützt. Warum der Web Heini dieses intranet mit PHP erstellt hat ist mir ein Rätsel aber was solls.

Ich kapier einfach diese Dokumentationen nicht wenn es um Linux Angelegenheiten geht... bei windows ist immer gleich alles klar aber unter Linux, also da bekomm ich manchmal wutausbrüche und könnte den PC aus dem Fenster schmeissen.

Dabei könnte mir sicher jemand das ganze in ein paar Sätzen erklären und gut ist. Aber nein diese Dokus machen alles nur noch schlimmer.

naja wie auch immer. Kann ich den Ort für die Logs selber bestimmen? So steht es jedenfalls in der apache2.conf

mkdir /etc/apache2/logs

so in etwa? Aber wo wären dann die bestehenden Logs?


----------



## deepthroat (5. März 2012)

Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> Nein ich muss für das neue intranet den Apache verwenden da IIS auf Server  2003 kein PHP unterstützt.


Ich weiß ja nicht wo du diese Weisheit her hast, aber soweit ich weiß geht das auch: http://www.visualwin.com/PHP/


Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich den Ort für die Logs selber bestimmen?


Was soll die Frage? 


Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> So steht es jedenfalls in der apache2.conf


Was steht da drin?


Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> Aber wo wären dann die bestehenden Logs?


Warum siehst du denn nicht einfach in der apache2.conf nach? Da steht es doch drin!


----------



## Lukas Poffet (5. März 2012)

Der Informatiker vor mir meinte das... aber danke für den Link ich schau mir das mal an weil das Linux zeugs wird mir langsam aber sicher echt zu blöd.
Ich kann hier machen was ich will der Apache will einfach nicht mehr laufen. Vor allem warum gibt der einfach den Geist auf? Der IIS gibt seinen dienst ja auch nicht einfach so auf.

In der conf nachschauen? Ja würd ich gern aber mit den Kryptischen Zeichen kann ich nicht viel anfangen.

Also wenn ich PHP auf dem W Server zum laufen kriege hat sich das hier erledigt. Weil meine Nerven...


----------



## deepthroat (5. März 2012)

Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> In der conf nachschauen? Ja würd ich gern aber mit den Kryptischen Zeichen kann ich nicht viel anfangen.


Was denn für kryptische Zeichen bitte? Das ist doch ne normale Textdatei. Und die Einstellung von ErrorLog hat man in 5 Sek. gefunden....

Gruß


----------



## threadi (5. März 2012)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Nein, die Seiten waren unter http://intranet/ erreichbar.



Wenn es das wirklich sein sollte, dann wirst Du mit DocumentRoot nicht viel anfangen können. Du müsstest erst den Host intranet zum neuen Rechner hin auflösen. Und auf diesem müsstest Du "intranet" als ServerAlias eines Vhosts eintragen.


----------



## deepthroat (6. März 2012)

threadi hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es das wirklich sein sollte, dann wirst Du mit DocumentRoot nicht viel anfangen können.


Man müßte nur den DocumentRoot umstellen, oder eben das intranet Verzeichnis in den DocumentRoot verschieben. Eigentlich supi-einfach...


threadi hat gesagt.:


> Du müsstest erst den Host intranet zum neuen Rechner hin auflösen.


Das hat er schon. Evtl. solltest du erstmal alles lesen bevor du hier irgendwelche Tipps aus der Schublade holst.


threadi hat gesagt.:


> Und auf diesem müsstest Du "intranet" als ServerAlias eines Vhosts eintragen.


Wozu? Der Server soll nur die Intranet Seiten anzeigen. Da muß man keine Vhosts konfigurieren.

Gruß


----------



## Lukas Poffet (6. März 2012)

Nun in der apache2.conf gibts ja den abschnitt ErrorLog. Da steht ErrorLog ${APACHE_ERROR_LOG}
Hmm ich hab die standard config leider nicht mehr... jedenfalls steht jetzt da /etc/apache2/error.log aber dat geht wohl so nicht.

Also ich hab zwei Probleme: apache läuft nicht mehr und ich find die log files nicht.

Dann aber eine andere Überlegung: Das intranet wird bei uns benutzt um den Leuten gewisse Dateien (pdfs) zur Verfügung zu stellen. Diese Dateien können von den Leuten selbst aktualisiert werden. Da nun aber ein Linux zum einsatz kommt geht das ja nicht mehr. Jetzt noch Samba anzuschauen ist mir zuviel. Bedeutet ich muss das erledigen mit den Dateien. Also eigentlich eine doofe Idee mit dem Apache wenn wir schon den IIS haben. 

Hab gestern versucht PHP darauf zum laufen zu bringen und das geht auch nicht, wer hätte das gedacht. Ich hab nun eine weitere Anleitung gefunden und da les ich das noch weitere PHP ext. (pecl) installiert werden müssen. Ich bin auf der Seite von pecl aber ich finde die benötigten .dll Dateien einfach nicht.

Jetzt bin ich am apache und am IIS und komme bei beiden nicht weiter. hmm


----------



## deepthroat (6. März 2012)

Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> Nun in der apache2.conf gibts ja den abschnitt ErrorLog. Da steht ErrorLog ${APACHE_ERROR_LOG}
> Hmm ich hab die standard config leider nicht mehr... jedenfalls steht jetzt da /etc/apache2/error.log aber dat geht wohl so nicht.


Wer hat das denn da geändert? Du?

Vermutlich startet deshalb dein Apache nicht mehr, da dieser keine Rechte hat die Log-Datei anzulegen.


Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> Also ich hab zwei Probleme: apache läuft nicht mehr und ich find die log files nicht.


Dann bewege dir die apache2.conf irgendwohin (wenn du sie sichern willst), und installiere dir die Originaldatei aus dem .deb Paket:

```
sudo mv /etc/apache2/apache2.conf /root/apache2.conf_alt
sudo dpkg -i --force-confmiss /path/to/apache2.2-common_VERSION.deb
```
Die .deb Dateien findest du in /var/cache/apt/archives. Um sie neu runterzuladen:

```
sudo apt-get install -d apache2.2-common
```



Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> Dann aber eine andere Überlegung: Das intranet wird bei uns benutzt um den Leuten gewisse Dateien (pdfs) zur Verfügung zu stellen. Diese Dateien können von den Leuten selbst aktualisiert werden. Da nun aber ein Linux zum einsatz kommt geht das ja nicht mehr.


Warum?


Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> Hab gestern versucht PHP darauf zum laufen zu bringen und das geht auch nicht, wer hätte das gedacht.


Warum? Vermutlich hast du etwas falsch gemacht.


Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab nun eine weitere Anleitung gefunden und da les ich das noch weitere PHP ext. (pecl) installiert werden müssen. Ich bin auf der Seite von pecl aber ich finde die benötigten .dll Dateien einfach nicht.


Das kommt drauf an, wie man PHP in IIS einbinden will. Es geht auch einfach mit der php-cgi Variante.

Gruß


----------



## Lukas Poffet (6. März 2012)

> Wer hat das denn da geändert? Du?



Ja




> Vermutlich startet deshalb dein Apache nicht mehr, da dieser keine Rechte hat die Log-Datei anzulegen.



Der Apache ging aber schon vorher nicht, da war die conf noch im Original Zustand...



> sudo dpkg -i --force-confmiss /path/to/apache2.2-common_VERSION.deb



was macht dieser Befehl? Geht bei mir nicht.

dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /etc/apache2.2-common_VERSION.deb (--insta               ll):
 Auf das Archiv kann nicht zugegriffen werden: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht                gefunden
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 /etc/apache2.2-common_VERSION.deb



> sudo apt-get install -d apache2.2-common



OK das ist bereits auf dem aktuellen Stand



> Das kommt drauf an, wie man PHP in IIS einbinden will. Es geht auch einfach mit der php-cgi Variante.



Bei mir geht das nicht, dehalb die Idee mit den extensions aber wie gesagt ich finde die nirgends... Keine Ahnung was der da meint in der Anleitung. ( *http://www.peterguy.com/php/install_IIS6.html* )

Das Intranet wird zwar angezeigt aber ohne Grafiken und der Text ist links-bündig, also wie eine Auflistung.

Hier mal ein Screenshot wie das so ausschaut...
Dies ist das Ergebnis nach der PHP Installation auf dem WebServer.


----------



## deepthroat (6. März 2012)

Du solltest schon ein bißchen mitdenken und überlegen was du tust.


Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> was macht dieser Befehl?


Er stellt fehlende Konfigurationsdateien wieder her.


Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> Geht bei mir nicht.
> 
> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /etc/apache2.2-common_VERSION.deb (--insta               ll):
> Auf das Archiv kann nicht zugegriffen werden: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht                gefunden
> ...


Das liegt evlt. daran, das die Datei nicht gefunden wurde. ;-]

Die "VERSION" mußt du natürlich durch die Version des Paketes ersetzen. Das Paket ist auch nicht in /etc sondern wie bereits gesagt in /var/cache/apt/archives... und der Name fängt mit "apache2.2-common_" and hört mit ".deb" auf. 


Lukas Poffet hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir geht das nicht, dehalb die Idee mit den extensions aber wie gesagt ich finde die nirgends... Keine Ahnung was der da meint in der Anleitung. ( *http://www.peterguy.com/php/install_IIS6.html* )
> 
> Das Intranet wird zwar angezeigt aber ohne Grafiken und der Text ist links-bündig, also wie eine Auflistung.


Dann werden anscheinend die CSS und Image Dateien nicht gefunden. Da stimmen dann irgendwie die URLs / Pfade nicht.

Eigentlich hab ich schon seit 5 Beiträgen keine Lust mehr. Du bist nicht in der Lage vernünftige Problembeschreibungen zu machen, außer "es geht bei mir nicht". Du drehst dich nur im Kreis und verstehst nichtmal die einfachsten Dinge. Such dir jemanden bei euch der sich damit auskennt und zwinge/besteche ihn/sie das fertig zu machen. Sonst wird das doch nie was.

Gruß


----------

